# Gable Wall bracing question



## deepstuff (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi,

I'm working to brace up my gable end wall to strengthen it against wind.  I found this video here of what  I am trying to do.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrYL2ooCOxA[/ame]

I cannot do this exactly as shown because my 2x3 gable end studs have other 2x3s fitted diagonally between and in the same plane. These diagonals are fitted against the edges of the 2x3 studs so that so that I cannot nail or overlap a retrofit stud along the complete edge of original studs. Can i attach retrofits to the faces of the original studs somehow to accomplish the strengthening as the retrofits in the video?&#65279;

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2017)

Hmmm that is is more wind protection than I have seen before.

I think you could screw to the face of what you have and then screw another stud to the side of that stud so you have an "L" shape put you straps on the last piece of the L


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

The angle brace he was talking about is what you use to hold the gable up plumb and there by keep everything square when you sheet the roof. It should have been nailed better and it should stay in place.


----------

